# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Przewlekłe bóle mięśni, stawów. Ból ograniczający ruch. Brak diagnozy

## iza86i

Witam serdecznie.
Mój problem dotyczy bólu. Okropnego bólu. 
Ból zaczął się od bólu w nadgarstku (około 2-3 lata temu) Wówczas pomyślałam, zę go po prostu gdzieś nadwyrężyłam. Jak ten ból ustąpił to przeszedł na kolejny nadgarstek. Miałam spokój przez kilka miesięcy...
Wtedy wróciło wszystko ze zdwojoną siłą... Bolały mnie nie wiem czy to stawy czy mięśnie... jednego razu kolana bark, łokcie, nadgarstki, biodra...

Udalam sie wiec o pomoc do lekarza. Zostały zlecone badania. Wyszedł obecny Rf lateks. Odwiedziłąm reumatologa, który stwierdziłm ze stawy wyglądają ok. Wyniki to na nic nie wskazują a bóle to widocznie taka moja uroda...
No a mnie cyklicznie bóle powracały raz silniejsze raz słabsze... Najgorzej miałam nocą... Nie dawały mi spać... ratuje sie tabletkami przeciwbólowymi ale nie chcę się tak faszerować....

Obecnie przebywam w Uk i tutaj moje objawy się mocno nasiliły. Wiążę to z pracą gdzie wykonuję pracę wysiłkową i na stojąco...
Pewnego razu ból umiejscowił sie w pachwinie promieniował do biodra i pleców... unieruchomił mnie na tyle, ze każdy najmniejszy ruch wywoływał we mnie taki ból, że płakałam z bezsiności... o chodzeniu nje było mowy. Pojechałam do szpitala gdzie pan doktor stwierdził ze mam mocno ściśnete mięsnie i dał mi paracetramol....i zalecił ćwiczenia... osobie, którą do gabinetu przywieźli na wózku bo nie była w stanie sama  tam dojść...
Pojechałam do Polski. Udałam sie na prywatną wizytę do pani reumatolog. Pani doktor zbadała stawy (nie stwierdziła zmian) i zaleciła badania...
Rf lateks obecny ale nie wysoki, CRP ok. tylko hemoglobina słaba bardzo...
Nie stwierdzono rzs... a ja zostałam w tym samym punkcie...


Nie wiem co mam już robić... gdzie sie udać... i jakie badania wykonać
Bóle często wchodzą też w inne partie ciała np. 
szczęka, klatka piersiowa, dłonie palce u stóp.... dzis npbli mnie kręgosłup na odcinku lędźwiowym.
Wiem, ze nie powinnam tego robić ale szukałam podobnych objawów na internecie i łudząco do moich podobne są objawy fibromalgii... Czy to może być ta choroba?

Bóle są na tyle silne, że nie dają mi funkcjonować. Mam 28 lat jestem kobietą... chciałąbym zostać matką ale się boję, ze przez bóle nie podołam.
Proszę mi doradzić co to moze być i gdzie sie udać do jakiego specjalisty... Ja już jestem zmęczona i tracę nadzieję...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pani miejscu zrobilabym wynik na borelioze w obu klasach bole miasni i stawow to rypowe objawy boreliozy z lyme nie mowie ze to jest to ale zawsze warto sprawdzic. Borelioza potrafi "udawac" wiele chorob sama chorowalam na borelioze a w dodatku jej koinfekcje bartonelle. Trzymam za pania kciuki i pozdrawiam

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Są trzy rodzaje testów Boreliozy : ELISA, Western Blot, i PCR. Dwa pierwsze badają odpowiedź immunologiczną organizmu na obecność bakterii i wynikiem jest ilość przeciwciał we krwi. PCR wykrywa zaś obecność materiału genetycznego bakterii we krwi. Wszystkie testy są niedoskonałe i dotyczą dwóch odmian borelii a jest ich 7. ELISA ma czułość 10-30% i daje 55-70% fałszywych wyników. Western Blot ma czułość 50-80% i nie daje wyników fałszywie pozytywnych (jak znajdzie to znaczy że borelia jest) Oba testy badają poziom przeciwciał we krwi ,, a ten może zależeć od wielu np od stanu układu odpornościowego pacjenta. Poza tym w chronicznej boreliozie może po prostu nie być już przeciwciał. PCR wykrywa obecność nie przeciwciał będących reakcją organizmu na obecność bakterii, a le DNA samej bakterii. To najbardziej czuły test, tyle że wykrywa DNA tylko we krwi , a bakteria rzadko przebywa we krwi, łatwo wnika w inne tkanki. U większości chorych daje wynik negatywny. Testy ELISA i Western Blot mozna robić dopiero po 6 tyg od zakażenia (wcześniej nie ma przeciwciał) PCR mozna robić od razu po ukąszeniu ale nie nadaje się do testowania dawnych zakażeń bo borelii nie ma w krwi zwykle. Żaden z testów nie nadaje się do monitorowania leczenia.
Jest jeszcze biorezonans, który ja stosuję w gabinecie to testowania i leczenia bez-farmakologicznego różnych bakterii , a który nie ma ograniczeń tkankowych lub czasowych. To metoda alternatywna i w związku z tym tylko dla pewnej grupy osób przekonanych do biorezonansu lub dla osób totalnie wykończonych przez chemiczne leczenie akademickie.

Współczuję i życzę szybkiego odkrycia przyczyny choroby
Terapeuta

PS
Oczywiście dobrze jest sprawdzić inne choroby z wędrującym bólem np stwardnienie rozsiane, toczeń ......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żeby miec pewnośc, koneczne jest badanie, lekarze bardzo często sie mylą w swoich diagnozach. ja też mialam u siebie podejrzenie boreliozy, ale lekarz mnie uspokajał ze to nie to... mnie to nie dawalo spokoju i poszłam na biorezonans do lalba vita i tam dopiero się okazało ze wszystko jest ok i mogłam odetchnąc z ulgą.... za to moja kuzynka miałaboreliozę i lekarz tez jej tego nei wykrył. sama musiała robic sobie badania

----------

